# Did you enjoy Michael Jackson's Voice?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Plain and simple, did you enjoy it or not? I will say, he sang more from emotion than technique which is rare for a pop star. I feel he was overly sincere on heart-felt songs such as "Man in the Mirror", "Human Nature", & "Heal the World" to name a few.

I liked when he sang with more attitude on songs such as "Bad", "Don't Stop Till you Get Enough", "Thriller" and so on.


Your thoughts?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

No thoughts, really--but I liked Michael Jackson's voice just fine. It was perfectly suited for his songs, and it's difficult to imagine his songs sung in another's voice.

But Captain, what's with this recurring obsession with rock and pop? I thought you had weaned yourself from its addictive grasp :lol:.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Sure. I enjoyed his music when growing up. I still like some of it. 
Looking back I think I prefer his Jackson 5 period and Off The Wall the most. Most fun and funky songs.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I thought his voice ranged from fine to above average. What really impressed me was his skill as a dancer. He moved with an incredible amount of fluidity and precision.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Never been a fan of his music (except the song Billie Jean). Also, his voice never struck me as particularly good.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

bharbeke said:


> I thought his voice ranged from fine to above average. What really impressed me was his skill as a dancer. _He moved with an incredible amount of fluidity and precision_.


Even though he cribbed or adapted a fair share of his moves from James Brown...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

James Brown=Jimmy Cagney. Michael Jackson=Fred Astaire. Speaking as we were of Fred (Austerlitz) Astaire, I love the story of the Hollywood functionary reporting to his studio bosses about auditioning the then unknown Astaire as follows: "Can't sing. Can't act. Can dance a little."


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> No thoughts, really--but I liked Michael Jackson's voice just fine. It was perfectly suited for his songs, and it's difficult to imagine his songs sung in another's voice.
> 
> But Captain, what's with this recurring obsession with rock and pop? I thought you had weaned yourself from its addictive grasp :lol:.


Not that I'm listening to MJ, it's always been something on my mind. I never thought he was a great technical singer like most pop stars.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

*Did you enjoy Michael Jackson's Voice?*

Only in opera.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

amfortas said:


> *Did you enjoy Michael Jackson's Voice?*
> 
> Only in opera.


I've bet you've got all his Wagner recordings Amfortas?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Not that I'm listening to MJ, it's always been something on my mind. I never thought he was a great technical singer like most pop stars.


Like most pop stars? Such as? I think for a pop star he was one of the better singers. Like SM said, perfectly suited for the music.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Pugg said:


> I've bet you've got all his Wagner recordings Amfortas?


Still love his rendition of "Brünnhilde Jean."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

No that's my answer and I stay with that


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Not a fan of his voice, but he is a great composer of pop music. One hundred years from now, people will still be singing "Man In The Mirror" or "Heal The World". :angel:


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I didn't hate it!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

DeepR said:


> Like most pop stars? Such as? I think for a pop star he was one of the better singers. Like SM said, perfectly suited for the music.


Take your pick. Justin Timberlake, Usher, Beyonce, Celine Dion, Whitney Huston, & so on.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I actually think he was a much better singer as a child.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *No [*COLOR=#F0F8FF]that's my answer and I stay with that[/COLOR]


Same 4 me.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I prefer MJ's voice on his songs when he _isn't_ singing.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes, he had a great voice to me, full of edge. I don't like those ballads like "Heal the World", "Girl is Mine", etc. becauae of the material more than his singing.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Plain and simple, did you enjoy it or not? I will say, *he sang more from emotion than technique which is rare for a pop star*. Your thoughts?


?????????????????????????????


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I actually think he was a much better singer as a child.


We had a small documentary on BBC telly, from about 40 years ago I believe and you are right, he was likeable then.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> ?????????????????????????????


You know, look at singers like Dylan and Neil Young, Willie Nelson, or Roger Waters. All of them sang from more of a place of emotion rather than proper singing technique, does that make more sense now?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

*The Strange Magic of: Michael Jackson*

Michael Jackson. "The King of Pop". I Want You Back is one of the most fabulous First Hits in Pop; it just explodes like a grenade out of a total vacuum, and remains, still, my favorite Michael Jackson song. Amazing and increasingly unnerving to watch Jackson over the years as he grew and changed; then the rumors and the increasingly erratic behavior, and the final decline into dependency and addiction, surrounded by sycophants. But the album "Off the Wall" was one of several high points in MJ's oeuvre, with at least three great Disco-flavored hit songs. Here he is with Off the Wall, in concert, in constant motion. Note the way Jackson holds his hands, probably in direct imitation of Vaslav Nijinsky's classic posturing in Prélude... All his life, a unique performer.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> No that's my answer and I stay with that


i will drink to that, NO also :cheers:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat said:


> i will drink to that, NO also :cheers:


and http://www.talkclassical.com/48703-worst-song-all-time-29.html?highlight=worst+songs#post12570

(scroll down)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> You know, look at singers like Dylan and Neil Young, Willie Nelson, or Roger Waters. All of them sang from more of a place of emotion rather than proper singing technique, does that make more sense now?


Maybe I misunderstand the original quote but I read it as you saying MJ sang more from emotion than from technique. And then going on to say that that is rare for a pop star. But that is *not rare* for a pop star (and nothing wrong with it either, although I know you have a different opinion on that).


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Take your pick. Justin Timberlake, Usher, Beyonce, Celine Dion, Whitney Huston, & so on.


Can't really compare to the women you listed but if anything, those first two are huge MJ wannabe's. No way they are more talented (technical??) singers or dancers than MJ.


----------

